# Prolapsed Penis trouble



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Linus's penis has been giving him problems lately. We had it prolapse twice already, and I searched this forum and found lilspaz's Goliath thread. That was very helpful, and antibiotic gel did the trick. But now it's out again (for about 24 hours since I noticed). I've tried lubricating, ice and sugar. 

I was hoping to be able to deal with this at home, because Linus already had so many trips to the vet lately. But I'm wondering at what point I need to take him in, though, especially with the weekend coming up. 

I read that I could try to "wiggle" his penis back in, but I'm not sure how to do this. Try to push it back inside? Is there a trick to it?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

definitely one for LilSpaz... did you try sending her a private message?


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Ditto.. I have no clue how to deal with it. I remember reading her thread awhile back so she might be the prolapsed penis expert around here.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

This is such a weird thing to read.

Prolapsed penis expert.. LOL

But yeah, ask LilSpaz


----------



## k9luver (Dec 19, 2007)

I've dealt with several prolapses. Your main concern is that the tissue stay moist, so it should be a bright pink color.

With ours (3 different boys) we've tried sugar, ice, warm compresses, etc...none of them really worked. The warm compress was the best to help with the swelling though. We've only made one ER trip because we were able to manage the others on our own.

Get a q-tip, and coat it with some water based lubricant and also lubricate your little mans red rocket. Then, try and wiggle the q-tip on the tip of the penis, and see if you can wiggle it back into the sheath. Depending on the swelling, sometimes it takes a bit of wiggling, which can be uncomfortable. Once it's in, hold the q-tip in the same place to try and hold the penis in and be sure it's back into the sheath. If it's too swollen, it may prolapse again. Give your little fella a break if it takes a few tries.

Do you have any metacam around? Try giving that to him, it'll help with the inflammation and also his comfort level.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Ive never heard of this problem.. something for me to think about
considering i want a group of males.


----------

